# [Q] Tablets mit Windows 8 und Android



## HashWorks (26. Mai 2013)

Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meinen Laptop zwecks Studium. 
Da ich was kleines mit möglichst breiten Anwendungsspektrum will kommen mir die Windows 8 Tablets sehr gelegen.

Zunächst fielen mir die i-Core Tablets ins Auge, jedoch erwiesen diese sich als sehr dick, schwer und unhandlich.
Von der Leistung der Tablets mit Atom Prozessor sind einige nicht sehr angetan, ich probierte im Media Markt jedoch das Acer Iconia W511 aus
und fand es für Office durchaus in Ordnung, FullHD-Wiedergabe lief auch wunderbar, besonders die Akku Laufzeit überzeugte mich.

Ein gewisses Plus wäre ein Dual Boot mit Windows 8 und Android, gerade was dass Couchsurfen angeht liegt Android einfach vorn.
Ein Bekannter besitzt das W510 und meinte darauf Ubuntu und Windows 8 Dualbooten zu können, auch wenn der Acer Support dies dementiert.

Jedoch scheint es so dass es für die CPUs der Cedar Trail Serie keinen Android Support gibt, was auch 01.org bestätigt.
Läuft Android generel nicht auf diesem CPU, auch nicht von android-x86.org?

Lohnt es sich auf kommende Tablets zu warten? Spätestes Datum wäre ende September, da im Oktober das Studium beginnt.

Ich werde mir auf jedenfall mal das W511 von Media Markt holen zum Ausprobieren und wieder zurückschaffen, wollte mir jedoch zusätzliche Meinungen einholen.

Grüße,
HashWorks


----------



## Behzad (26. Mai 2013)

Hey. Erstmal wäre es gut zu wissen wie viel du ausgeben möchtest höchstens. Da du wie ich ein Student bist geh ich mal einfach von aus das du nicht sooooviel ausgeben willst, richtig? 

Ein Laptop mit 13" braucht kein FULL HD. Das Display ist so klein das es mit geringerer Auflösung auch gute Qualität bietet. 

Zum Couchsurfing. Da brauchst du bestimmt kein Android raufmachen. Hab mein Win 8 auch nur auf Energie Sparen und es geht innerhalb von 3sek an. Da finde ich es nur zuviel Arbeit.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Mai 2013)

Darf man erfahren was studiert wird?


----------



## HashWorks (26. Mai 2013)

Duales Studium in Praktischer Informatik.

Geld spielt keine Rolle, ich werde bestimmt nicht sparen um dann die böse Überraschung zu erleben.

Klar braucht ein 720p Display keine 1080p Wiedergabe, weiß aber nicht ob 1080p-MKV-Rendering da weniger braucht.

Außerdem muss es ein Tablet mit Tastaturdock oder Bluetooth Tastatur sein. Weil ich das auch anderweitig nutzen möchte.

Ich werde Win8 als Tablet System mal ausprobieren, vlt. geht es ja ganz gut. Aber wäre schon schön alle Möglichkeiten offen zu haben


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. Mai 2013)

Und da willst du was mim Tablet reissen? Da würde ich zu nem Notebook, wenigstens Ultrabook raten.


----------



## Behzad (26. Mai 2013)

Also ich würde ein Tablet mit Win8 aber nicht Win8 RT holen. Aber ich glaub das weißt du oder? 

Acer hat da auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Auswahl


----------



## HashWorks (26. Mai 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Und da willst du was mim Tablet reissen? Da würde ich zu nem Notebook, wenigstens Ultrabook raten.



Hatte vorher ein Laptop mit i5 und GTX 540M, die Leistung hatte ich nie ausgenutzt da ich ihn nur für Office nutze bisher, im Studium wird das bis auf bissl compilieren nicht viel anders sein. Auf der Arbeit werden Tower gestellt.
Außerdem wollte ich schon immer ein Tablet, jedoch keine zwei Geräte. Ein Hybrid löst dieses Problem.

Und ja natürlich auf keinen Fall RT


----------



## ile (26. Mai 2013)

HashWorks schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meinen Laptop zwecks Studium.
> Da ich was kleines mit möglichst breiten Anwendungsspektrum will kommen mir die Windows 8 Tablets sehr gelegen.
> 
> Zunächst fielen mir die i-Core Tablets ins Auge, jedoch erwiesen diese sich als sehr dick, schwer und unhandlich.
> ...



Du kannst warten? Dann tu es! Haswell dürfte im Notebooksegment spürbare Verbesserungen bringen...


----------



## HashWorks (26. Mai 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Du kannst warten? Dann tu es! Haswell dürfte im Notebooksegment spürbare Verbesserungen bringen...


 
Hier fürchte ich eben dass die Tablets mit i5/i7 Haswell mit einem großen Lüfter ausgestattet sind wie die W700 Serie von Acer und damit über 11mm dick sind. Die Tablets mit Atom sind lüfterlos und haben meist 8/9mm und sind schön handlich.

I-Core wäre schon schön, gerade wegen Androidx86. Jedoch sind mir die Tablets einfach zu dick und unhandlich.


----------



## ile (26. Mai 2013)

HashWorks schrieb:


> Hier fürchte ich eben dass die Tablets mit i5/i7 Haswell mit einem großen Lüfter ausgestattet sind wie die W700 Serie von Acer und damit über 11mm dick sind. Die Tablets mit Atom sind lüfterlos und haben meist 8/9mm und sind schön handlich.
> 
> I-Core wäre schon schön, gerade wegen Androidx86. Jedoch sind mir die Tablets einfach zu dick und unhandlich.



Ich glaube aber kaum, dass du normales Windows 8 mit nem Atom nutzen willst. Das ist nämlich dermaßen unfunny, da würde ich die Krise bekommen...


----------



## >M.Pain (28. Mai 2013)

HashWorks schrieb:


> Ein gewisses Plus wäre ein Dual Boot mit Windows 8 und Android, gerade was dass Couchsurfen angeht liegt Android einfach vorn.


 
Hier hast du ein Tablet mit Tripple Boot  Windows 8,Android und Ubuntu auf einem Tablet.

Python S3: Tablet läuft mit Windows 8, Android und Ubuntu

Bestellen kannst du hier

Ekoore - Specifications

Hier kannst du selber konfigurieren welches OS, wieviel Ram und Speicherkapazität du haben willst

Python S3


----------



## HashWorks (28. Mai 2013)

Bereits in Betracht gezogen.
Thickness: 11mm. Daher fällt es leider raus 

Dünn und mit i-Core gibts wohl leider nicht :/


----------



## Florian97450 (31. Mai 2013)

Acer Aspire P3-171-3322Y2G06as 29,5 cm Ultrabook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Was hälst du den davon? Einziger Nachteil ist die SSD mit nur 64GB und es sind nur 2 GB RAM aber es soll demnächst noch einen Version mit 120 GB SSD geben und 4 GB RAM.


----------



## HashWorks (31. Mai 2013)

Florian97450 schrieb:


> Acer Aspire P3-171-3322Y2G06as 29,5 cm Ultrabook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Was hälst du den davon? Einziger Nachteil ist die SSD mit nur 64GB und es sind nur 2 GB RAM aber es soll demnächst noch einen Version mit 120 GB SSD geben und 4 GB RAM.


 
Das ist ein Ultrabook, kein Tablet.


----------



## Florian97450 (31. Mai 2013)

Ist auch ein Tablet-Hybride du kannst es genauso wie ein Tablet nutzen.

siehe hier:

Acer Aspire P3-171-3322Y2G06as Tablet-PC/Ultrabook 29,46 cm (11,6'') Aluminium Intel® Core? i3-32 versandkostenfrei | SMDV - weil Spiele Abenteuer sind


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2013)

Mal über sowas nachgedacht?
Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 13, Core i3-3217U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD, silber (MAM2FGE)

Seit dem Release von Win8 sind diverse Convertible Formate raus gekommen.
Mich persönlich überzeugt das 180° Scharnier vom Yoga am meisten, es gibt aber auch andere Varianten mit drehbarem Bildschirm, zwei Bildschirmen(Asus Taichi) etc.

Bei deinem Studienfach wirst du auf keinen Fall an einem x86 System vorbei kommen. Je nach dem was gemacht wird wirst du mit einem Atom auch nicht glücklich werden. Also bleiben im Endeffekt nur Core i3/5/7 Geräte(bzw. entsprechende AMD APUs, aber in den guten Geräten findet man die leider kaum).

Das Surface Pro könnte noch eine Option sein, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man da so einfach Linux drauf bekommt(ich kenn jetzt deine Profs nicht, aber bei quasi jedem Informatik nahem Studium bekommt man irgendwann einen der mit Linux arbeiten will).

Das x86 Android Projekt arbeitet übrigens erst einmal auf jedem x86 PC. Allerdings fehlen je nach Modell schon mal wichtige Treiber(WLAN z.B.).


----------



## HashWorks (31. Mai 2013)

Oh, hab ich übersehen dass das P3 n' Hybride ist.
Der Vorteil der W510 Serie ist eben dass im Tastaturdock ein weiterer Akku ist, 
ich möchte auf keinen Fall noch ein extra Ladekabel rumschleppen wie bei meinem altem Laptop 
Dies haben die P3 und die W700 leider nicht.

Und auch das P3 ist knapp 1cm dick 

Olstyle ich schätze ich muss Android erstmal außenvor lassen, so weit entwickelt scheint mir die x86 Platform da nicht zu sein.
Mit dem Studium gebe ich dir recht, daher auch mein Wunsch nach Dual/Tripleboot. Bin mir halt nicht sicher ob ich unbedingt in den Sauren Apfel beißen
und einen Hybriden mit i3/i5 kaufen muss und damit mindestens 1cm dicke und verkürzte Akkulaufzeit in Kauf nehmen muss - wie gesagt, im Media Markt 
schien mir der Atom recht in Ordnung wenn man nicht alzu viele Dinge damit berechnete.

Am besten ich warte erstmal auf die Haswell Serie, mehr Laufzeit erlauben diese ja auf jeden Fall und Acer hat ja bereits einen neuen Win8 Hybriden mit Haswell angekündigt.
Vielleicht ist dieser ja auch so dünn wie das W510, dann hätte ich keine Bedenken mehr.


----------

